# Problème Triple Boot [Mac Os/ Windows / Linux]



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

Bonjour , voila pour mes études je suis amené à utiliser 3 os.
L'installation de Windows fût sans soucis, celle de Linux aussi d'ailleurs.
Le souci est que depuis que j'ai installé Linux, lorsque je boot sur Windows je tombe sur " no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key ". J'ai donc décidé de supprimer la partition et de la refaire proprement avec BootCamp.
Sauf que BootCamp me dit :
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*
Voila ,  après la lecture de quelques topics j'ai compris que ce souci devrait pouvoir se régler avec le terminal mais ne voulant pas rajouter des problèmes j'ai décidé de vous demander de l'aide.

Merci d'avance. 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *960.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         657.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem                         41.5 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                253.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         8.5 GB     disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +657.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OS                  365.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +69.7 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Windscribe              69.6 MB    disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *Drayp
*
Souhaites-tu supprimer les partitions *3* > *4* > *5* puis récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* --> afin de pouvoir ensuite tout reprendre du départ ?


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

Si cela est nécessaire, pourquoi pas. Mais si il existe une solution qui me permettrai d'avoir ces 3 Os à la fin je suis preneur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que tu as essayé d'installer le gestionnaire de démarrage rEFInd --> pour voir s'il gère le démarrage des 3 OS en l'état ?


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

Oui je l'utilise actuellement justement.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Le problème est que je ne me sers ni de Windows ni de Linux : je ne suis donc pas averti des détails permettant l'installation d'un triple boot qui fonctionne.

Le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         657.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem                         41.5 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                253.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         8.5 GB     disk0s5
```


montre que la partition *BOOTCAMP* est prise en sandwitch entre la partition Linux (*disk0s3*) et sa partition de *swap* (*disk0s5*). Au début > tu ne devais avoir que la partition *BOOTCAMP* sous le *Conteneur apfs*. Pour créer une partition pour Linux > c'est encore le *Conteneur apfs* que tu as repartitionné > donc il est logique que la nouvelle partition Linux se soit intercalée en *disk0s3* avant la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

ce que je ne conçois pas > c'est comment la partition de *swap* (*disk0s5*) a pu être créée en queue de disque > après la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Elle aurait dû être créée avant la partition *BOOTCAMP* encore.

=> comment as-tu effectué le repartitionnement pour créer les 2 partitions Linux ?


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

J'ai suivi ce tutoriel :https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/32077/triple-boot-macos-mojave-windows-10-linux
Si cela est trop complexe , effacer les deux partition ( linux ou windows ) n'est pas un problème si c'est pas trop compliqué.
Seul windows est indispensable mais je pourrai le réinstaller facilement.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Personnellement --> je ne vois pas bien comment récupérer le boot de Windows du volume *BOOTCAMP*.

Si par contre tu veux supprimer les 3 partitions (Linux / Windows) et récupérer leur espace (afin de repartir de neuf) --> là aucun problème : je peux te passer une commande qui fait le tout-en-un.


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

Je veux bien pour la commande  Je me débrouillerai pour refaire au moins un dual boot.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 3 partitions > *b)* récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

Je pense que c'est bon  Merci pour tout. M'enfin j'attend quand même ton verdict  

```
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 302 987 362 304 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 959 987 367 936 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 959 986 339 840 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Mac OS was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 5339579, actual 5339635)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 657 000 005 632 to 959 987 367 936 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *960.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         960.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +960.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OS                  365.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +69.7 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Windscribe              69.6 MB    disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Pas de problème : tout est revenu à la case départ.

- tu n'as plus qu'à recréer une partition *BOOTCAMP* et réinstaller Windows.​


----------



## Drayp (7 Mars 2019)

C'est super ! En tout cas merci , tu fais des études dans le domaine ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2019)

Pas du tout. Je n'ai aucune formation informatique.


----------

